# First Jose L. Piedra Creamas



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

and it was tasty


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You got this right...I keep them in the humi all the time.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey! I just smoked my first (and sadly, only) JLP last night! It was the Nacionales and man, were it Guten!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Not a bad stick for the price. My favorite is the PC, glad you enjoyed it.


----------

